# Audigy won't work

## Zackqtip

Can anyone tell me how to install my audigy?  I have followed directions in numerous posts to no avail.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks

Zack

----------

## Malakin

Are you using a 2.4x kernel or a 2.6x?

If you're using 2.6x

Add this to your kernel:

Device Drivers -> Sound -> Alsa

Enable:

  Sequencer support

  OSS Mixer API

  OSS PCM PAI

  OSS Sequencer API

  RTC Timer Support

Then under "PCI Devices" enable:

  EMU10K1 (SB Live! & Audigy, E-mu APS)

----------

## Zackqtip

i'm using 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 and I had all of that enabled before trying any of the install procedures.  any other suggestions?

----------

## Malakin

How is it not working? Have you unmuted the channels?

----------

## Zackqtip

i can't even get that far.  i'm just totally lost on what to do i tried following this thread to no availhttp://64.4.36.250:80/cgi-bin/linkrd?_lang=EN&lah=fd18fcef557d85f5bc057ce252ce9617&lat=1081220867&hm___action=http%3a%2f%2fforums%2egentoo%2eorg%2fviewtopic%2ephp%3fp%3d1017096%231017096 I feel so ashamed due to the fact that I don't even know what to emerge.

----------

## Malakin

That url you posted doesn't work.

As long as you have alsa in your use flags (/etc/make.conf) you shouldn't need to emerge anything.

If you didn't have it in your use flags and you wanted to play mp3's with xmms (just an example) then you'd have to re-emerge xmms (after adding alsa to your use flags) and adjust the options (right click->options->preferences->output plugin, and set it to alsa). And then it should just work unless I'm missing something obvious.

If you're using kde you might want to disable the kde sound server. Run "kcontrol" sound and multimedia->sound system, and untick "enable the sound system".

----------

## Zackqtip

Here's the thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=30931&highlight=audigy+charm sorry about that.

----------

## Malakin

That thread is well over a year old and it would only apply to 2.4x, you shouldn't need to do anything special to get sound with an audigy now.

----------

## Zackqtip

when I open xmms i receive the error 

```
** WARNING **: alsa_setup_mixer(): Attaching to mixer hw:0 failed: No such device
```

 and I have everything set as instructed.  When I attempt to play a file in xmms i receive this message, 

```
 Couldn't open audio

Please check that: 1. You have the correct output plugin selected  2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard  3. Your soundcard is configured properly
```

 Any ideas?

----------

## Malakin

Does "dmesg | grep sound -i" show you something like this?

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

#0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.8) at 0x9400, irq 11
```

----------

## Zackqtip

that command doesn't do anything for me.  the part of dmesg that I thought would be relevent looks like this.  

```
NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfaee0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'
```

 if you want the entire dmesg just ask.  thanks again.

----------

## Malakin

Does "lspci" show your card?

"emerge pciutils" if you don't have lspci.

----------

## Zackqtip

well it sort of finds it. 

```
02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0007

02:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 7005
```

----------

## Malakin

Is emu10k1 support in your kernel compiled in or as a module? If it's a module try loading the module and see what happens "modprobe emu10k1" or is it "modprobe snd-emu10k1", can't remember what the name is as I don't use modules.

----------

## Zackqtip

as a module.  

```
modprobe snd-emu10k1
```

 was the correct code, just incase you were wondering.

----------

## Zackqtip

Are you positive that I do not need to download and install/emerge anything to help with this?

Zack

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Are you positive that I do not need to download and install/emerge anything to help with this?

 I setup an audigy 2 on a system recently and I did nothing special, it just worked. If you browse over other recent threads on audigy's I can't find anyone talking about doing anything special to get theirs working either.

----------

## Zackqtip

so i don't even need to emerge alsa for my audigy?

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> so i don't even need to emerge alsa for my audigy?

 You need "alsa" in your use flags and then anything needed will be automatically included. Your problem is before all this though since your kernel isn't even loading support for the card.

----------

## Zackqtip

any suggestions on how to fix that?

----------

## Zackqtip

I recompiled my kernel with alsa not using modules at all.  When I start alsa I receive this message. 

```
 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-emu10k1

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory                        [ ok ]
```

 but if it is compiled using modules I receive this message when starting alsa.

```
 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-mixer-oss

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

 * Loading: snd-seq-oss

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels                                                                                    [ ok ]
```

 but if I try to unmute the sound card by using either amixer or almixer I receive this message. 

```
tux linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

tux linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

 This is my ALSA configuration in the kernel.

```
  <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                       ? ?

  ? ?                                                     <M>   Sequencer support                                                                     ? ?

  ? ?                                                     <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                                              ? ?

  ? ?                                                     [*]   OSS API emulation                                                                     ? ?

  ? ?                                                     <M>     OSS Mixer API                                                                       ? ?

  ? ?                                                     <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                         ? ?

  ? ?                                                     [*]     OSS Sequencer API                                                                   ? ?

  ? ?                                                     <M>   RTC Timer support                                                                     ? ?

  ? ?                                                     [ ]   Verbose printk                                                                        ? ?

  ? ?                                                     [ ]   Debug
```

 I also have EMU10K1 compiled as a module.  Anything look wrong here?

----------

## Plastic

I got ALSA working by compiling it as modules within the kernel tree (in kernel config) and emerging alsa-lib and alsa-utils

----------

## Zackqtip

 *Quote:*   

> I got ALSA working by compiling it as modules within the kernel tree (in kernel config) and emerging alsa-lib and alsa-utils

  doing that didn't work.  Whenever I start my computer, when alsa is loading I receive a message stating that there was a fatal error hw0:could not load device, and a little bit more, which i will see if I can get it to be copied in full when I get home.  The fatal error is repeated like 10-15 times on starting.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Zack

----------

## Malakin

I'd try putting the card in a different pci slot and if that doesn't do anything try disabling acpi/apic.

----------

## Zackqtip

the error that i stated alsa displaying only on boot is as follows: 

```
modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko): No such device
```

----------

## Zackqtip

The command 'grep audio /proc/pci' gives me this:

```
Multimedia audio controller: PCI device 1102:0007 (Creative Labs) (rev 0).
```

 and if I try to run amixer I get this: 

```
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

 and alsa mixer gives this:

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

 I have throughly searched the forums to no avail and have tried recompiling the kernel after removing everything relating to alsa and then following forum and ALSA install instructions without any luck.  Any ideas?

----------

## psofa

just a guess: in ur kernel source dir in a folder called scripts or sth theres a script called alsa ( i think again  :Smile: ) that creates the devices nodes needed by alsa. can u try this?

----------

## psofa

oh yep its called makedev.snd!

----------

## Zackqtip

its there, so what do I do?

----------

## psofa

sh ./makedev.snd i think

----------

## Zackqtip

That command won't work from any directory.  Any other ideas?

----------

## Malakin

Here's the location of the file and note the case sensitivity, you'll have to run it from this directory. No idea if it will do anything for you though.

/usr/src/linux/scripts/MAKEDEV.snd

----------

## Zackqtip

I tried that it didn't work.  Malakin you got an Audigy working, correct? Could you post every step you took in getting it to work?  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.

Zack

----------

## Zackqtip

I tried that it didn't work.  Malakin you got an Audigy working, correct? Could you post every step you took in getting it to work?  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.

Zack

----------

## Malakin

I didn't do anything special, just added support for it in the kernel, had "alsa" in my use flags already and it just worked. Have you tried a Knoppix cd to see if the sound works with it?

----------

## Zackqtip

how do I do that?

----------

## Zackqtip

I have tried emerge all of the latest alsa stuff: alsa, alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-driver.  and I received all of the same errors as before when starting alsa and xmms and when trying to start a/alsamixer. In /etc/make.conf the USE section is as follows.  

```
USE="X qt oss gphoto2 cups foomaticdb ppds other_var1 other_var2 -gtk usb -gnome alsa"
```

 Do I need to add or remove anything to get alsa to work?  Also when I stop alsa I get this: 

```
 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules                                                                   [ ok ]
```

Any ideas?

----------

## Zackqtip

I ran MAKEDEV.snd and this is what occured when it ran. It didn't fix anything though.

```
Creating /dev/mixer?... done

Creating /dev/sequencer... done

Creating /dev/midi?... done

Creating /dev/dsp?... done

Creating /dev/audio?... done

Creating /dev/sndstat... done

Creating /dev/music... done

Creating /dev/dmmidi?... done

Creating /dev/dmfm?... done

Creating /dev/amixer?... done

Creating /dev/adsp?... done

Creating /dev/amidi?... done

Creating /dev/admmidi?... done

create symbolic link `/dev/mixer' to `/dev/mixer0'

create symbolic link `/dev/midi' to `/dev/midi0'

create symbolic link `/dev/dsp' to `/dev/dsp0'

create symbolic link `/dev/audio' to `/dev/audio0'

create symbolic link `/dev/sequencer2' to `/dev/music'

create symbolic link `/dev/adsp' to `/dev/adsp0'

create symbolic link `/dev/amidi' to `/dev/amidi0'

mv: cannot move `/dev/sndstat' to `/dev/1sndstat': Operation not permitted

rm: cannot remove `/dev/snd': Is a directory

mv: cannot stat `/dev/1sndstat': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/dev/snd/controlC0': Operation not permitted

rmdir: `/dev/snd': Operation not permitted

Creating /dev/snd/control?...mknod: `/dev/snd/controlC0': File exists

 done

Creating /dev/snd/seq... done

Creating /dev/snd/timer... done

Creating /dev/snd/hw??... done

Creating /dev/snd/midi??... done

Creating /dev/snd/pcm??p... done

Creating /dev/snd/pcm??c... done

ALSA loader devices

Creating /dev/aload?... done

Creating /dev/aloadSEQ... done
```

 I also just emerge module-init-tools as I was instructed by someone on the multimedia forum.  Any more ideas?

----------

## Malakin

I still think it's likely a kernel problem which was why I suggested disabling acpi/apic and maybe even a different pci slot.

What is the make/model of your motherboard? What is the exact model of audigy you have? audigy 1/audigy 2/audigy 2 zs etc..

----------

## Zackqtip

I tried disabling acpi/apic to no avail also.  My motherboard is the iWill 845GmP4G and the exact Audigy I have is the Audigy LS. The first version, NOT the second. grep audio /proc/pci returns this: 

```
Multimedia audio controller: PCI device 1102:0007 (Creative Labs) (rev 0).
```

 so it's not that the card isn't being recognized.  Any ideas?

----------

## Malakin

If you have a cd burner and broadband it's pretty simple to download and burn Knoppix, you could boot off of it and see if the sound works by default. If it does then it's probably just some kernel options that need fixing, if it doesn't then it could be more complicated.

----------

## Zackqtip

Well, this is embarassing, like an idiot, I actually removed ALL of the alsa files from my 2.6 kernel, so when I get home today I'm going to emerge a new kernel and retry getting alsa to work.  I'll post my results, Hopefully this will work, if not, well, back to you.  Thanks for all the positive feedback.

----------

## stonent

That last one is unrelated. It is for the hardware random number generator. I've never gotten it to work so I disable it.

----------

## Zackqtip

I emerged a new kernel and tried to get sound working in it, but whenever I try to emerge alsa-drivers since it says that I do not have an alsadriver when I input this command: 

```
emerge -p alsa-driver

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3
```

I get the following error when trying to emerge either emu10k1 or audigy for the alsa-driver or even just by doing an emerge alsa-drivers I get this message: 

```
make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/temp/linux'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 88, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed
```

 Any ideas?

----------

